# Budget friendly setup..?!?!



## Jester1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have been looking for the past 2 months for a budget friendly first time charcoal grill/smoker. I'd like the be able to have something like an offset style, so I can grill and use as a smoker. I've also seem some webers with smokenator added... thats looks neat, but I dont know if that would be large enough. Any suggestions here would be greatly appreciated... Thank you in advance.

Jester


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 19, 2009)

If I had to do it all over again I would get a WSM Weber Smokey Mountain for my first smoker..


----------



## Griff (Aug 20, 2009)

On the edge of budget friendly, but WSM is the far and away best starter smoker. Hands down.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you have a budget to stick within...if we know that we will be better able to help you!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2009)

Jester said:
			
		

> I have been looking for the past 2 months for a budget friendly first time charcoal grill/smoker. I'd like the be able to have something like an offset style, so I can grill and use as a smoker. I've also seem some webers with smokenator added... thats looks neat, but I dont know if that would be large enough. Any suggestions here would be greatly appreciated... Thank you in advance.
> 
> Jester



So you're looking for something you can grill and smoke with.........what do you plan on doing more?  Smoking or grilling?  

If you plan on grilling more, I would get a 22" Kettle.  You can smoke a full packer brisket or 2 butts or a couple racks of ribs from time to time when you want to, along with your normal grilling.  BTW, you do not need a smokenator to smoke on a kettle. 

If you plan on smoking more than grilling, I would get a WSM hands down to another smoker.  Way way more bang for your buck than any other smoker you will find for the same price.  The WSM can be used for a grill by removing the mid section.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 20, 2009)

I say hands down WSM too. Like Larry said the kettle will wrok too.  Not sure if this is close to you or not but try craigslist for a used Weber kettle grill.

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/1332211484.html

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/grd/1333107573.html

This second link is close to you.  Im not sure if its a 22 inch grill though. you might want to email the owner. Cant beat $20 bucks for a new kettle.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 20, 2009)

Never had the pleasure of owning a WSM but enough smart folks speaks highly of it to make a believer out of me.  Now I could see where trying to grill with it would not be such a walk in the park type deal if you get my drift. If that gizmo you have now is a grill just keep using it as a grill and add the WSM to the arsenal for longer cook sessions. Make you mo diversified so to speak. Sorta like Warren Buffet or maybe it's Jimmy Buffett who says to be dirversified. 

bigwheel


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 20, 2009)

WSM is a wonderful 1st smoker


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 20, 2009)

See a common thread here?  hahahhaa  lol


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm thinking outside the box .................... WSM!


----------



## Jester1 (Aug 21, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is close to you or not but try craigslist for a used Weber kettle grill.
> 
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/grd/1333107573.html
> 
> This second link is close to you.  Im not sure if its a 22 inch grill though. you might want to email the owner. Cant beat $20 bucks for a new kettle.



I called the owner and it is a 18" kettle... I still went and got it though.  She threw in a full bag of charcoal, grill brush, and a few other goodies... Can't beat $20 for that... Charcoal is $8 a bag.... Hahaaa


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 21, 2009)

Excellent Jester!


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 21, 2009)

Jester said:
			
		

> dollarbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NICE!     Now you can be the resident know it all on the 18" kettle. Get camera and start cookin'!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2009)

great move....and good advice provided to you


----------



## Oak (Aug 22, 2009)

Get a WSM for smoking and be happy.   

Enjoy the kettle grill for everything else.


----------



## Jester1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oak said:
			
		

> Get a WSM for smoking and be happy.
> 
> Enjoy the kettle grill for everything else.



I'm definitely going to keep my eyes open for something else in the future, but this kettle was perfect for my "budget" or lack of budget... hahahaaa..!!!  Now if I can only find a WSM for $20 on Craigs list... 

I picked up the side charcoal baskets for the kettle today, plus a cover and a chimney...  I was going to try to smoke some ribs today, but I didn't get back in town early enough to give myself enough time....  There's always next weekend...!!!!


----------



## smokey al gold (Aug 28, 2009)

I've really enjoyed my weber kettle.  I can grill in it and also smoke brisket or 4 racks of ribs at a time and it will hold temps for 5hrs like a champ using the minion method.  If you don't need to smoke alot at a time a kettle will serve you well.  If you can afford a WSM and a kettle that would be even better!


----------



## Jester1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Got to test out the weber kettle today... everything turned out great... Figured I'd post a pic for everyone to see. Hahahaa...


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 30, 2009)

Those look great!  Nice Job!  Howd they taste?  Rub?


----------



## Jester1 (Aug 30, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Those look great!  Nice Job!  Howd they taste?  Rub?



They came out great..!!! I used the rub from texasbbqrub.com .... I even had a ton of praise from a group that normaly raves about there parboiled ribs.  I am excited to throw something else on there... Already trying to figure out what to do... Hmmmm..?!? Hahaa


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 30, 2009)

Right on!   Go get a pork shoulder/bone in. Youll love it.


----------

